
French comedian Dieudonné arrested for Facebook post - happyscrappy
http://www.thejournal.ie/dieudonne-arrest-1880765-Jan2015/?utm_source=shortlink
======
palmer_eldritch
Smart move, now he's going to get free publicity as a free speech advocate.

When someone says something hateful, it's more effective to ignore him than to
make a nation-wide scandal about it.

Seriously, the guy strives on all the scandals around him, the more you beat
on him the more popular he gets, why not trying another tactic for a change?

But of course, it's hard for politicians to resist the temptation of playing
tough on TV news.

